# How much camber?



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 17, 2020)

I am going to help my neighbour weld a replacement spindle onto his trailer axle. How much camber should I shoot for in the unloaded condition?

I am thinking 1/8 in top to bottom of rim. But just guessing here . . .


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 17, 2020)

A youtube video I watch years ago spindles into straight pipe said 1 degree. The precambered axles look like they are bent more than that.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks. Upon further thought I am going to tell him just to buy new axle. Then I won't have any liability for my welding.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Nov 24, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Thanks. Upon further thought I am going to tell him just to buy new axle. Then I won't have any liability for my welding.



Both of my spindles broke at the same time 300 miles from home (metal fatigue outside of bearings) so since I couldn't find a welder I opted for the Dexter 1.5" square shank spindles mounted inside a 2" x .25" wall square tube and then just pinned them in with two 2"x .25" tension pins each.


----------



## Alex from GA (Jan 10, 2021)

A couple of years ago the axle bent on my 14' boat trailer. Got it home and found it rotted most of the way through. I found a piece of square tube that was much heavier than the original, bought a couple of spindles and found they fit tightly inside the axle and welded them in. The camber is probably 0 and it's lasted great with no abnormal tire wear. The whole axle, including new bearings, was $60.


----------

